# مساعدة في مشروع تخرج



## eng_aymn (20 مايو 2012)

عندي موتور صغير جدا وعايز اخلي الموتور يقفل باب صغير او يفتحه كنوع من التجربة اعمله ازاي وايه الحاجاات المفروض اجيبها جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## أسامة يحى (6 يونيو 2012)

الاخ العزيز ايمن
هل لديك اي خلفية عن plc؟
انتظر ردك
تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (9 يونيو 2012)

على فكره انا رديت قبل كده على المهندس ايمن فى هذا الموضوع وكلمنى تليفونيا وبعتله على الميل بتاعه رسم توضيحى أنشاء الله يكون مناسب لطلبه .


----------

